# Map Collecting can be a great hobby!



## Casca (Dec 5, 2006)

They know me as "The Maps Lady" because about five years ago, along with my husband who is an old retired Professor we began our business. Although my husband had the knowledge and the means, we were both completely ignorant of the digital industry. Mostly by error and practical hands-on experience we introduced our Global known website. Today our historical map prints are recognized by many academic institutions, including the renowned Johns Hopkins University. People of all walks of life buy our sharp, quality maps. 

Some of our best sellers are county land ownership maps, but with such a huge variety available our internet gallery awards the browsing public with a choice. Because only part of the collection has ever been digitalized, we are able to locate early maps of our customer preferences. 

We have found that many framing companies and galleries buy our maps, to individually frame and matte these beautiful artworks. The old cartographic masters were not just make makers, but great artists as well given to the stunning decoration and hand-colored achievements.

Please take the time to navigate our historical map gallery and if there is something special you want--give our expert researcher a phone call. We are there to assist you and customer satisfaction is our forte. Christmastide is here once again, so we have introduced a very special offer. Conquer your fears for buying a gift, for the hard to please. Your Grandpa or Uncle would greatly appreciate a map item, which associates him with his childhood? Whoever you wish to buy for our maps are readily available at premium price--and as I said our Holiday offer, is buy one historical map and get another map absolutely free! Yes. FREE!

Guess it is a specialized kind of collecting, but when you see the beauty in some of the items, but not all maps--you come to realize the amount of work that went into this type of art. Without the use of computers or even any type of mechanical assistance they created by hand some exceptional images. Older maps are very much in demand, because the old families produced something inspirational to the eye. 

Art comes in many forms and since the concept of scanning, is a great and wonderful colorful new world has been produced to enhance the home and even the office. Digital archival reproductions has grown in the print media and is still evolving, so with the introduction of the early master cartographers. The shame is that most of this art is tucked away in dusty old museums, never to see the light of day. However, rogue Professors like Myself and my grandfather before me collected this genre. Then by using the latest innovations in cutting edge digital technology, is able to reproduce fascinating images of these 16th to 19th century artists. Yes, they were artists who commanded great tribute from their benefactors, including Kings and Presidents. Through the great advancement of computer tools, we are able to conceive the original artwork at premium prices and offer fine maps to people, who realize that framed Maps can be a romantic topic of conversation when positioned as a wall accent. 

Experience the world through Fine art and canvas, colors and high resolution. Peer through our gallery spanning six hundred years, from the time of seeing California as an island, right up to the modern era.

Our collection, which is unrivaled in size, content and quality, includes the works of renowned cartographic artists including Jansson, Moll, Romans, Homann and many others. As Christmastide is fast approaching, we are offering extra incentives for the avid buyer.

An historical map can be a quick, elegant and thoughtful gift for an older family member who is always difficult to buy for. Then again, just about anybody would enjoy this art decor over their mantelpiece. As popularity has grown in this new art decor so has the digital quality-- as has the price. However, we have managed to keep our maps at a reasonable price for all to enjoy.


Join our list of happy customers, who return year after year for that special gift.

Find us at: http://www.historicmapsrestored.com

Toll free: 1-877-353-6891


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

uhm... i dont know if i should say "thats cool" , or "spam spam!" ;-)


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

You know, I'd normally classify this as spam but at least they went to the effort to provide some type of useful and interesting information.


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

hankster said:


> You know, I'd normally classify this as spam but at least they went to the effort to provide some type of useful and interesting information.


wow i actually thumbed the website


----------



## kwik (Apr 15, 2006)

hey............i made maps for 12 years for the defense department. i'm a cartographer. but, got sick of the hustle and bustle of wash., d.c. and bailed into printing.


----------

